# Wayland Games Giving Away FREE Mantic Games Elf Sprue With Every Order



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Free Sprue With Every Order!*


​
As of a few days back Wayland Games are giving away a free "Mantic Games" elves sprue with every order.



Mantic Games said:


> It’s Elves for a number of reasons.
> 
> Firstly, I think there is a chance to do some great Elf models – it has been a while since anyone has taken a new look at them. We wanted to capture the spirit and haughtiness of this noble race of killing machines! So in time honoured tradition we fed the designers beer and curry until they produced the finest picture of Elves seen for a while!









[/URL]​






On top of this they're the UK's exclusive Gamezone Miniatures stockist. 

A few samples of Gamezones work.







[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

what size are???


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

look pretty similar to the galadrhim to me


----------

